# Darkest Honey I've ever had



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Yep, that's pretty dark! How's the taste? Do you know what was in flower when they brought it in?

My early harvest is very light. I would say it's not even honey color it's so light. It's close to the light yellow post-it notes. 
They are bringing in clover now which will be darker.


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Walliebee said:


> My early harvest is very light. I would say it's not even honey color it's so light.


Do you have lots of Acacia trees around?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

pcelar said:


> Do you have lots of Acacia trees around?


Yes, there is Black Locast or Acacia (Robinia pseudo-acacia) around, but it flowers in May. My really light colored supers of honey were filled in March or early April. They find it every year we don'y have a cold Spring. That flow is the reason I really try to get some hives booming really early.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Walliebee, does yours look a bit like this?
This is from my first of 2008 season harvest. The first batch usually looks like this. I was a little concerned since it seemed very thin. I checked it with a refractometer and it was 17.2% water....so I'm guessin' it'll be OK


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's a pic I just took of the early spring 2008.


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a hive here at home right now with "almost" water colored honey. That is some dark stuff you got there... It might even be hard to pawn off as honey!!!

You did say its the "darkest honey you ever had"? Do you really think you could ever top what you have there? ;-)


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

How much are you getting for those mason jars?


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice work their guy's.... I bet it taste good too.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Well, saw some at K-Mart a couple years ago that at first I thought "Oh, Look some old time burnt molasses" but nope it was honey.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

nursebee,

That looks like the buckwheat honey that I take off every year. How's it taste?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey! Walliebee what a beautiful photo of the jars of honey in front of that window!!

Now a few nectar producing flowers in front of that window, slightly out of focus, would bee a prize winning photo on the cover of American Bee Journal, for sure.

Hint: They wouldn't even have to be growing naturally under that window,..if you get my drift. lol.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Maybe it is "honeydew" secretion honey instead of nectar honey. This can be the case where/when nectar producing plants are scarce, such as in a drought (it has been dry in your area, right?). This type of "honey" is very dark and poorly flavored.

MM


----------

